# NO SPOILERS INSIDE!! 'Deathly Hallows' hacked?



## fun2sh (Jun 21, 2007)

*'Deathly Hallows' hacked? NO SPOILERS INSIDE!!*



> Reports circulating online now say that a hacker allegedly broke into a computer at Bloomsbury Publishing Plc. in London and managed to obtain a digital version of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. The hacker subsequently posted what he says are "key plot deatils" from the book on the Internet. We don't believe it.
> 
> Bloomsbury has told us that "there is so much material on the Internet at the moment that people claim is from Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, but anyone can post anything on the Internet and we're not confirming or denying these rumours."


   
SOURCE:*www.mugglenet.com/ 

U CAN READ WAT THAT STUPID IDIOT MANmad:  MAN TO KAR RAHA SALE KO AUR BHI GALI DENA KA  ) HAS WRITTEN IN LINK GIVEN BELOW. BUT *WARRNING!! SPOILERS INSIDE*
DONT CLICK HERE IF U DONT WANT TO GET SPOILED

BUT I THINK ITS A HOAX. but see wat a stupid reason he has given



> Yes, we did it.
> We did it by following the precious words of the great Pope Benedict XVI when he still was Cardinal Josepth Ratzinger.
> He explained why Harry Potter bring the youngs of our earth to Neo Paganism faith.
> 
> ...


**** THIS MAN


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2007)

The credibility cannot be judged. Wait for the real book


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 21, 2007)

^^BUT WAT IF ITS TRUE. maine to wo link padh liya na  
all suspense will be in vain


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 21, 2007)

Dude..I already have the Digital Copy of *Deathly Hallows*..Its scanned and re-checked by the Release groups..


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 22, 2007)

wat do u mean? 
do u mean to say that u hav original book n not a fanfiction book. wat do u mean by that "its checked by release group".


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 22, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> wat do u mean?
> do u mean to say that u hav original book n not a fanfiction book. wat do u mean by that "its checked by release group".


Its a Sort of Original Copy....Just Kiddin Buddy


> There is a .pdf file circulating on the internet that purports to be an advance "leaked" copy of J. K. Rowling’s Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. After reading the book, one has to say that it is credible as the seventh and final book in the Harry Potter series for several reasons. Rowling has said that the last word in the book is “scar.” The last word in this book is “scar.” The prose carries the distinctive Rowling style throughout. The plotting is excellent, and the book draws heavily on the established mythology of the series.


*www.pinoyblogosphere.com/2007/05/17/harry-potter-7-leak-or-no-leak/


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 22, 2007)

can use Plz do 1 thing.  Plz copy a small line from that book n search it in google. see if it redirects to u any fanfiction site.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: 'Deathly Hallows' hacked? NO SPOILERS INSIDE!!*



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> MAN TO KAR RAHA SALE KO AUR BHI GALI DENA KA  [/


Let it out buddy.
I am feeling the same.   

Ghuurrr.That Stupid guy.

Even I readed that link. And I am crying. But things written there seems to be true. As we (u and me) are potter fans we can tell that JKR can do whats written there in that link.

I am crying now....
Why JKR why..u killed him.....
And that info about Draco..I hate it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

Lame,if it is true


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 22, 2007)

were u stupid QUIZ_MASTER. i read that link by mistake. but here i already mentioned that spoiler are there then WHY DID U READ IT FOOLISH BRO.

were u stupid QUIZ_MASTER. i read that link by mistake. but here i already mentioned that spoiler are there then WHY DID U READ IT FOOLISH BRO. 
by the way THANK GOODNESS I SOME HOW FORGOT THE THINGS WRITTEN THERE(except abt HERMIONE). even i dont remember wat written abt draco. but Plz dont MENTION ANY THINGS HERE.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont give a damn about Harry Potter.


----------



## eddie (Jun 22, 2007)

AFAIK Rowling is set on killing Harry. I don't think that the link has any credibility so relax guys..its Harry who is going to die


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 22, 2007)

^^grrr....btw guys, anyone got the copy yet? am still waitin for mine . have to call the guys at indiaplaza & give them a earful


----------



## Pathik (Jun 22, 2007)

hehe fun2sh and quiz... curiosity killed the cat..


----------



## eddie (Jun 22, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ....btw guys, anyone got the copy yet? am still waitin for mine .


 The book is planned to launch on July 21st. How can you get your copy NOW?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 22, 2007)

^^siht ...n all these days i thot it was 21st June. thnx dude....


----------



## Avatar (Jun 22, 2007)

Even if it is real , the final state of the plot will be changed . They cant release the book with same plot that has been leaked.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 22, 2007)

I hate Harry Potter and such stupid stories which gain  popularity becoz of no reason .To the hell wid Potter .He should die too!(look i'm goth now)


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 22, 2007)

*TOTALLY HOAX*
    After the 2nd book there was no Harry Potter leak as Jk kept the book only in hardcopy in her own Apartment.
  I have read both of the ( Read Fanfiction) books circulating on the internet and both are a big hoax though one where Snape is showing helping Harry is well written.
  But both Books are influenced by Sex Flicks very unlike JK Rowling .
    If someone said these books were true he had got to be eating barney for dinner.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 22, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> I hate Harry Potter and such stupid stories which gain  popularity becoz of no reason .To the hell wid Potter .He should die too!(look i'm goth now)


actually u hate urself so u cant seem to admire and apriciate anythin . READ THE BOOK BRO n see urself WATS THE POWER OH THIS BOOK. its not just abt a magical world OR just abt movin a wand n sayin stupid words like "abra-cadbra" to make u fly or somethin. read the book n thrn tell.



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> TOTALLY HOAX
> After the 2nd book there was no Harry Potter leak as Jk kept the book only in hardcopy in her own Apartment.
> I have read both of the ( Read Fanfiction) books circulating on the internet and both are a big hoax though one where Snape is showing helping Harry is well written.
> But both Books are influenced by Sex Flicks very unlike JK Rowling .
> If someone said these books were true he had got to be eating barney for dinner.



i hope ITS A HOAX.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 22, 2007)

me too pre-ordered the book..., and waiting for harry to DIE....

now, now, dont ask me why i want him die......

it that, .....
you see, the book began perfect (simply perfect), a very very .....(perfect)
and then she spoiled the whole story ....
now , i dont care the ending...

when you write books for kids , it has to be done with kids in mind. not adults in mind . which is what the fuc*ing 6th book did .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> when you write books for kids , it has to be done with kids in mind. not adults in mind . which is what the fuc*ing 6th book did .



So 17 year old characters must talk like 13 year olds?  Defeats the purpose of letting them age.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 22, 2007)

has anyone even clicked on the link posted by rakesh? the link that it has opens the so called book for u to read. the bloody thing has a disclaimer on  it in the first place. and it was placed on a fan fiction website/portion of a website.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 22, 2007)

For People who are Lazy enough to Click that Link and See whats inside 

*img458.imageshack.us/img458/2120/dhukfrontadultcoverv3ciaz1.jpg


> While I was searching for Harry Potter movie reviews and trascripts, I came across to an article saying that the Seventh installment of Harry Potter “The Deathly Hallows” was leaked 100 days before its official release. The alleged copy of that was made by a fan who was really obsessed with the story. The transcript composed of 659 pages with 250 thousand + words was said to be a plagiarized version of another fan made Seventh Edition entitled “Harry Potter and the Seventh Horcrux”. Read it here
> 
> Actually, when i first started reading and was under the thought that it might be JK Rowling’s work. I somehow didn’t notice the loopholes of the story but after sometime i’ve recognized some inconsistencies with the characters. Anyway, JK Rowling confirmed that it wasn’t really the real thing. But if you are interested, you can download it below.(.pdf file)


 *
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Fake Version*


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 23, 2007)

Its fake.
According to JKR, one of the two characters who will be killed, will be very early in the book and one in the end. 
Here it seems that both characters die in the end.


----------

